# dataone webmail



## mannu143 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi
i have just got dataone connection. but in my city bsnl has still not provided mail id, for that asking them is of no use can someone help me and tell how can  i make a id myself.

Thanks in advance


----------



## yrana2002 (Mar 11, 2006)

Well, if you got a dataone connection, then your ID is automatically created.

If your username is xyz(this username is provided by the BSNL guys at the time of connection), then your email address will be:
*xyz@dataone.in*

*PS*: For all your dataone queries, please post them on this thread:
Dataone queries


----------

